# Hello from the north



## PrintMeInColor (Apr 2, 2008)

Hello all.

I'm Birna (well it's not really my first name but trust me guys you can't say it, not if you live outside my country anyway. So on the internet I go under that name and also the name Dásemd, wich you guys can call me aswell).

I'm 17 years old 
oh and if your were wondering why north, I live in Iceland. And it's really north in the atlantic ocean.

I love horse riding and it isn't just my passion it's also my lifestyle. 
I have been riding for I dono 10 years or so.

At the moment I have one pure Icelandic mare.
Her name is Dásemd.
She's 9 years old, (going 10)
grey, but really wanna be brown, black or tabino.
aka she can't stay clean, just no way.
She is 5 gaited crazy machine, but total love.
She's the most amazing trail horse ever
and she's pretty **** good.
oh and she is also rather small.

if anyone are wondring about my registier name, because I don't have it Dásemd or Birna
Well it has a little story.
Dásemd is grey and she want to be some other color :lol: so ye maby that's why I thought about PrintMeInColor

Anyways sooome pics.
Oh and those are just the newest one.
All are taken in March 2008, I'm really lazy at the moment and don't feel like to dig deeper.










She's such a good horse.


















But she's a total hardcore



























Ready to go


















Yes I have the dirtiest horse on the planet


















Oh and I'm also really interesting in photografhing.
You can see some of my pics at
www.flickr.com/dasemd
(eh I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post links to sides like that, it's just a side for me and other to see no forums or advertising, just for people if they are interesting to look at my pics, but admin and mods feel free to take it out.)


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi! Welcome to the HF!

Your mare is so adorable!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum, Birna! 
Aww she's so cute! Have fun posting.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum 

yes, you have the dirtiest horse in the world


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome  Love the photos and love Icelandics.


----------



## PrintMeInColor (Apr 2, 2008)

thank you


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome! to the HF!


----------

